# HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!



## maryannette (Nov 25, 2009)

We're cooking at my house. My daughters are old enough to help, so it will be more fun than work.

The menu includes turkey and ham, stuffing, gravy, casseroles, and PIES - apple, pumpkin, and pecan.

That's pecan - PEE-CAN! North Carolina.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks Mary. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours. Have a great one!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Mary! I hope everyone has a safe, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## maryannette (Nov 25, 2009)

What I'm thankful for:

Too many blessings to list.

Family, health, happiness, home, friends, freedom, food, knowledge, strength, pumpkin pie, faith, love, mashed potatoes with gravy ...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 25, 2009)

hope you all have a wonderful thanksgiving!

reminder they generally start playing christmas music Friday ......


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 25, 2009)

^Two radio stations here have been playing it full time for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thatnksgiving to all you EB'ers! Mary, a pecan is a nut, a PEE-CAN is what a trucker uses.


----------



## Supe (Nov 25, 2009)

Have a good one, all. I'm dieting and MIAF wants a "real" Thanksgiving dinner, so I think we're going to Golden Corral for the Thanksgiving buffet


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!






My new wife and I will be spending it alone but I have invited mudpuppy to bring his girlfriend by for leftovers this weekend. :woot:

JR


----------



## csb (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Supe (Nov 25, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy a little late-night gobble-gobble. Wink.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 25, 2009)

^ a rousing round of hide the gizzard maybe?

Enjoy all!  - hope the football's watchable that day...or maybe there will be an NBA game, or bowling, or billiards or something


----------



## Paul S (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## maryannette (Nov 25, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Happy Thatnksgiving to all you EB'ers! Mary, a pecan is a nut, a PEE-CAN is what a trucker uses.


Yes, they are pecan pies, pronounced, "pee-can".


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## frazil (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! we're having people over to our house tomorrow. I don't mind since I get to choose the menu, but it looks like it will be a late night.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving everyone!

Notes from the future: It's grey, chilly fall weather. Typhoon about 200 miles away, windy, and probably down to 82 deg. Brrrrrr!


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 25, 2009)

Following suit, Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Hope those travelling get there and back safely.

I'm making the turkey and taking it to my Mom's house tomorrow. Stupid weight loss challenge. I'm only going to eat 1 plate tomorrow. And I already know that my Mom is making my favorite desert (5 layer something or other).

I love food.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 25, 2009)

Feliz Día de Acción de Gracias!!!!!!


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 26, 2009)

Wishing everyone a safe and happy Thanksgiving! Good luck to all the deer hunters going out this weekend, too.

We did the big family thing on Sunday night, so my cooking's already done. Tomorrow I'm going over to my sis-in-law's, but all I'm bringing is two gallons of sweet tea.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all! It doesn't really feel like TG today, though. The skies are blue and the sun is out. Every year for as far back as I can remember, TG day was always gray, overcast, no sun, and rather chilly.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 26, 2009)

Bird is in the oven, I love the smell of the house.

Happy Turkey Day!!!!

I might have to dig out the Christmas lights this afternoon. Weather here is decent, too. Usually it can be clear, but COLD. I think it's going to be around 50 today.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving. Turkey in the oven. We cooked the ham last night. Sometimes I wish I had 2 ovens.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> I might have to dig out the Christmas lights this afternoon. Weather here is decent, too. Usually it can be clear, but COLD. I think it's going to be around 50 today.


You think 50 is cold??!!! :rotflmao:

The high here is 38 with the wind chill down around 30!

JR


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 26, 2009)

No, no... it's USUALLY COLD. It's like 50 today which is unbelievably awesome for late November. THat's why I don't want to wait on the lights. Will dig them out and probably put them up tomorrow when all the lunatics are out and about shopping.

Turkey dinner was awesome!!! Turkey sleep has worn off and I'm feeling good now. Kids veg'd out watching cartoons and QUIET, so I don't mind missing football if they stay this way. Hope everyone elses holiday was just as good.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 26, 2009)

Ours was good out here. We had about 30 relatives over to our house (15 of them kids) and it was a little chaotic, but it was fun. Waaayyyy too much food, though - people here don't seem to understand that a 20 lb turkey is enough meat for a crowd that big. We had that plus 2 large tataga (unicorn fish), a pile of barbecued chicken wings and ribs, fried chicken, sashimi (sliced raw tuna), and a plate of cooked mussels.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 26, 2009)

Ugh! Good food. Turkey induced coma coming soon. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Mrs. JR did well on her first thanksgiving dinner - she was so worried about everything turning our right, including the turkey. She did make me laugh when she told me that I *MUST* get dressed and would not be allowed to eat dinner in my jammies. Even though it was just the two of us she was quite serious about celebrating 'right'.

It was all quite awesome and now I am stuffed and watching christmas specials with Mrs. JR. We are supposed to get the first flurries of the year tonight starting in a few hours. 

I hope everyone else's day was just as awesome!! 

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm back in town. We did TG dinner with my Mrs. Chuck's extended family. They live about an hour and a half away so we left Thursday at 11:00. After that we went to my in-laws' with plans to wake up early Black Friday to do some Christmas shopping. My 4 year old woke up with an ear infection at 3:00 in the morning and we didn't bring any Motrin with us so at 3:30 I had to go buy some. Got back at 4:00 in the morning, got the little guy to sleep at 4:15, then the alarm was supposed to go off at 4:30 so we could be at Target at 5:00. I said f that and rescheduled wake up time to 6:00. Wife woke me up at 5:30 and was pissed that I had reset the alarm. So we got to Target at 6:00. Went to a couple of other places and got a lot of shopping done. Went out drinking Friday night, then went over to my parents' on Saturday, watched the awful Clemson game, came back to Chucktown, got a tree yesterday, decorated last night. Holy crap I'm tired.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2009)

Hope everyone had a good one. We went out and ate the Thanksgiving Buffet at Golden Corral, and I've got to admit, I don't know why anyone cooks at home anymore. The place was PACKED, but no lines once you got seated. $11 for everything you could imagine - turkey, ham, steak, pot roast, stuffing/fixins, full dessert bar, fried/baked chicken, meatloaf, etc etc etc. 45 minutes we were done, no prep, no cleanup. It was awesome.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 30, 2009)

Supe said:


> ... ate the Thanksgiving Buffet at Golden Corral, and I've got to admit, I don't know why anyone cooks at home anymore.


Does not meet my quality standards.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 30, 2009)

Nothing beats home cooked. I've done the T-giving buffet before, and not only was it not nearly as good as home cooked, there was a colossal assortment of people I'd just have soon not have been around (think Jerry Springer).


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > ... ate the Thanksgiving Buffet at Golden Corral, and I've got to admit, I don't know why anyone cooks at home anymore.
> ...



Having grown up on Hot Pockets and Pizza Rolls, aside from seafood and barbecue, I have no quality standards.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 30, 2009)

Supe said:


> no cleanup. It was awesome.



I know, you can even use their shitter (Fudey style) and avoid cleaning up the fecal matter off the walls of your own bathroom.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 30, 2009)

Why hasn't Fudgey checked in with his annual Thanksgiving blowout yet?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 30, 2009)

^ good question. I would have thought that he would at least have a good slatering story for us to put us in the holiday spirit.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 30, 2009)

^Oh the weather outside is firghtning

My intestines, they are tightning

Now it's time to make chocolate snow

Gotta go, gotta go, gotta go!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 30, 2009)

When he finally shits, good night,

How he loves squirting pooh on the floor,

But if you catch him at the right time,

You'll see a Slatering as you walk through the door...


----------

